# Yay Detroit Is The 2003 Wnba World Champions!



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

GO SHOCK!

22,000 IN ATTENDANCE! WAY TO GO RUTH!


----------



## DetroitShockFan (Oct 3, 2003)

The Drive for Five goes right through the Motor City:yes:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetroitShockFan</b>!
> The Drive for Five goes right through the Motor City:yes:


Welcome, better late than never. :grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Congradulations to the Shock for a great season!!


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Laimbeer should be considered in the men's ranks. Either NBDL or assistant coach at least. 

He really turned the Shock around in a hurry.


----------

